# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Как сделать плакат?

## Lakshmana Prana das

Как сделать плакат большого размера (6 х 2 метра)? Где взять для этого изображения? Все изображения, которые есть в интернете, не достаточно большого разрешения.
Можно с Кришной или что-то такое на вайшнавско-ведическую тему. Нужно для оформления зала.

----------


## baladasa

Изображению нужного размера можно получить в графических программах методом экстраполяции, хотя для этого нужен изначально качественный файл

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

На чем вы хотите печатать и насколько качественное должно быть изображение? Скорее всего, это будет банерная ткань? Надо найти типографию, которая делает высококачественную печать на банерной ткани. Сканировать изображение можно с наших самых больших типографских картин на плотной бумаге, размером ок. 800*1200 мм. Их разрезают под размер сканера, сканируют по частям и соединяют файлы в программе. Бумажная картина будет испорчена, но получится картина очень высокого качества на банерной ткани. 

Второй вариант - проектор и слайды. Но по опыту могу сказать, что на белом фоне очень хорошо смотрится даже небольшая картина, даже 600*600 мм, например, крупным планом лицо Кришны в цветах. Такие плакаты можно и готовые поискать. 

Не знаю, насколько большой снимается зал, и зачем такой огромный плакат (много раз его вряд ли используете, плюс будет нужно место для хранения большого рулона). На те же деньги можно напечатать несколько красивых картин меньшего размера и менять их. 

Вот хороший пример лаконичного оформления зала в США с Панча-Таттвой: 



Название фестиваля и пр. можно на флаерах разместить.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Т.е. сначала надо найти типографию, качество которой устраивает. Они скажут требуемое разрешение. 
Если подойдет и плакат меньшего размера и есть Krishna Art, можно попробовать сканировать оттуда.

6-метровую ткань еще надо будет думать, как крепить, чтобы не провисала и не искажала картинку.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Хорошо конечно было бы, чтобы был общий банк картин очень большего разрешения. 

У тех преданных, кто уже печатали банеры, есть нужные файлы. К организаторам осенних фестивалей можно обратиться. У наших д.б. два файла для банеров 3*6 м для улицы (классика - харинама с Панча-Таттвой и восемь гопи с Кришной). Есть Шрила Прабхупада с каким-то текстом, вертикально ок. 1,2*2,5. Можно написать Атмараме д., спросить, у кого файлы и могут ли они ими поделиться. 

У кого-то из организаторов презентации книги "Как попасть в Шри Вриндавана-дхаму" (возм. у Джананивасы д.) есть панорама Кусума-саровары, 3*6 м. 

Но на сцене или стене почти всегда 6-м банер провисает. На мой взгляд, вообще нет особого смысла гиганскими образами впечатлять, лучше чтобы сам зал был хороший, с качественным светом и сценой,  звуком, звук ведь первичен.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо, матаджи Раджа Кумари.

У нас программы проходят в зале с зеркалами. Мы их обычно завешиваем индийскими простынями, но это очень хлопотно. Хотим сделать одну большую занавеску, метров 6 в длину.

Пока выбрали картину с Кришной из того, что есть. Вчера заказали, посмотрим, что получится.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это значит для своих программы, не публичные.
Нейтральный фон 6 м и небольшое изображение в центре - тоже неплохо, когда нет картины с высоким разрешением. Это удобно, т.к. можно менять центральное изображение.




> выбрали картину с Кришной из того, что есть


В смысле, выбирали из файлов небольшого разрешения? Можно попросить их полоску 10 см сначала напечатать, чтобы посмотреть, что получится.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Это значит для своих программы, не публичные.


Публичные тоже там будем проводить. Другого зала нет.




> Можно попросить их полоску 10 см сначала напечатать, чтобы посмотреть, что получится.


Хорошая идея!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Конечно я зала не видела - не очень понятно, как вы крепить будете. Банерная ткань ведь не легкая. М.б. просто сшить большой, но легкий занавес, или если это ДК, м.б. у них даже попросить? А хорошие картины ок. 0,8*1,5 м отдельно напечатать, привозить в рулоне, вешать за верхнюю планку, как экран для слайдов разворачивают, внизу вторая планка-утяжелитель. И их можно куда угодно с собой брать. Но конечно вам виднее.

----------


## Vancha

> Как сделать плакат большого размера (6 х 2 метра)? Где взять для этого изображения? Все изображения, которые есть в интернете, не достаточно большого разрешения.
> Можно с Кришной или что-то такое на вайшнавско-ведическую тему. Нужно для оформления зала.


ХАРЕ КРИШНА! 
Можем сделать макет и отпечатать. Обращайтесь типография Джаганнат

----------

